# First Foal of the Year! - Pics



## Miniv (Mar 18, 2007)

What a happy morning! Our 50% Arenosa Maiden Mare, Flame, crossed with our El Dorado produced a palomino FILLY without a problem! Flame is a natural mom. The little girl needs to unfold, but we're still "barn blind". :bgrin

Susanne - I'm including photos showing Flame - just for you! <hug>

MA


----------



## crponies (Mar 18, 2007)

Ah, what a sweet pair! Congrats! What a wonderful start for your foaling season.



:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations! :aktion033: They are both beauties!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: A HUGE congratulations to you!!! I can't wait to see the unfolded pictures - absolutely stunning!!!!! :aktion033:

Best,

Liz R.


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 18, 2007)

OH Look at that face talk about kissable !!!!! What a sweetie...and a safe healthy delivery. CONGRATS :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW!! very cute and hairy! I just love those hairy ones. She looks so soft and fuzzy, make sure and post some new pic's when she has unfolded a bit!! Congrats!


----------



## susanne (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW, MA and Larry!

The more I look at her, the more I'm in love! She has the same sweet aura about her that captured my heart with Flame...she is just incredible!

For those who haven't had the privilege of meeting Flame in person, she is every bit as sweet as she looks...I think she and I were best friends or sisters in a previous life...

Thhanks for sharing your new little one, and for giving me my Flame fix!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh Maryann I got chills. Isn't she wonderful! Long leggy palomino, that is just about perfect and what a gorgeous mom she has!!! Names?


----------



## kaykay (Mar 18, 2007)

im so happy for you!! shes just beautiful


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations both are beautiful :aktion033:


----------



## feather__baby (Mar 18, 2007)

crponies said:


> Ah, what a sweet pair! Congrats! What a wonderful start for your foaling season.
> 
> 
> 
> :



What a sweet little thing



:

She looks so hugable

And what a beautiful mommy too



:


----------



## Firefall (Mar 18, 2007)

Lots of hair, but oh so cute, congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 18, 2007)

She is a peach!



:


----------



## Sterling (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh she's beautiful!!!! My goodness look at all that fuzz, and she looks like a little toy! Congratulations to you all!!!


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 20, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats on the new foal.....very pretty!!!! Love those Arenosa's!!!!!!


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Awesome!

Congratulations!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Shari (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats MA...that is one very cute teddy bear fluffy foal!!



:


----------



## susanne (Mar 27, 2007)

Any new photos?

I personally believe that Flame was trying to hold out one more day so her sweet filly would have been born on my birthday...

Have you named her?


----------



## Leeana (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats, she is beautiful. Love the arenosa's too. :lol:

Anyname yet?





:aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats agian!


----------

